# Do fish release hormones to limit growth ?



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

I was told by the owner of my local IFS that all fish release a hormone into the water that limits their growth??? My three inch Rhom is in a 38 gallon and whenever i check the water everything is perfect, consequently I only do a 20 percent water change every two weeks. I have read here multiple times that Rhoms grow very slowly, so any advantage I can gain would be fantastic. Is this hormone business true ? Has anyone heard of this before ?










Joe


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

not sure about the release of the hormone but i know some goldfish are given growth inhibitors and if fed to your fish can have an adverse effect. but as you said rhoms do grow very slowly


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes, I've heard the same thing, but I don't know any details about it. Some fish release growth inhibitor hormones into their water that will stunt the growth of themselves and other fish of the same species.

This is one of the reasons why fish in tanks with frequent large water changes grow faster than fish in tanks with dirty water.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Very interesting. Good to know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is a little information I found on Growth Inhibiting Hormones on the web:
Here's a handy link


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

great link bullsnake


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Wow ! very good info Bullsnake, thank you very much


















Joe


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mechanic_joe said:


> Wow ! very good info Bullsnake, thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IMO, water changes will not effect any type of alleged hormone release.


----------



## B_L_Z_BUB (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't think he means that it will affect the release of hormones but will dilute those already released


----------

